# Newb building a hatching tank



## OregonMantis (Mar 2, 2013)

Need to get my tank sorted before I overrun one of my adult tanks with 100+ baby Mantis.

It will be 2' high, 1' deep and 1 1/2' wide. I plan thin plexiglas for a bottom and some sides. Possibly for the top too. I'm still researching but figured I would ask for some advice to go with it.

Not set on a substrate yet or if I will use one. I plan to add lots of leafy vines so the babies can hide from eachother. Then remove them when they are ready into smaller habitats and into the wild.

Here is my meager beginning. I completed 2 sides of the box and streched a fine mesh screen across it. Securing it with staples ever inch and a half all the way around.

Any input on is greatly appreciated. Thanks for reading.


----------



## BugLover (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks great! Paper towels are an easy to clean substrate


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 2, 2013)

I would make it a little higher, maybe 4" at least, reason if fruit flies are in, then they will need to get away from them. drill hole in plexi for your feeding tube, and use a foam plug to close it. oh ps, granny did not see the foot sign, plenty good size, plenty good!


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 2, 2013)

I wouldn't use substrate with babies. They are SUPER small, and can be really hard to spot.


----------



## OregonMantis (Mar 2, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> I wouldn't use substrate with babies. They are SUPER small, and can be really hard to spot.


Thanks. That's kind of what I was thinking too. The Plexiglas bottom will be easy enough to clean after the babies hatch. I don't plan to house them in it. I might use if for breeding later on if I chose to breed them though.

I got my Plexiglas and got it cut today. The guy at the home improvement place was a little aggressive with the saw and chipped the side pieces all up. He actually ripped a 1 inch square chunk out of a corner. So I need to get them replaced tomorrow. But I did get the top and bottom on. I went overboard on the screws to make it a real MANtis habitat.


----------



## OregonMantis (Mar 2, 2013)

Not sure why I couldn't figure out how to add these when I was quoting. But here is an update with the plexi top and bottom on.


----------



## BugLover (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks good  will there be a door?


----------



## OregonMantis (Mar 3, 2013)

I do plan to add a hinged hatch and a couple holes for feeding. I'm juust not sure on sizes or locations.

Where do you guys prefer hatches? How about feeding holes? Sizes?

I don't need them huge because I can removee a side for cleaning and remodeling.


----------



## BugLover (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd put a door on the top if the container itself is going on the floor. If you have a stand for it then put a hinge on the back.


----------



## Paradoxica (Mar 3, 2013)

I prefer not to have the door on top since that tends to be where most of the mantises end up hanging from.


----------



## aychen222 (Mar 3, 2013)

side door for shoor.


----------



## OregonMantis (Mar 3, 2013)

Double Post. See down there \/\/\/


----------



## OregonMantis (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay, so a side door it is. I plan a background picture of some kind over the back.

I'm guessing center-ish and 5" x 5" maybe? I plan to secure the door with magnets and hinge it.

Any feeder hole size/location recommendations? I have a 1" hole drilling bit I can use. Enlarging it with a dremil would be easy if they need to be bigger.

Thanks for the help. I got the new sides today and just need to modify them.


----------



## Paradoxica (Mar 3, 2013)

1 inch is plenty, I make mine a bit smaller and then use a funnel for feeding.

Be careful drilling thin plexi (it cracks really easy), make sure you have a piece of wood underneath the spot your're drilling into to brace it, and take your time.


----------



## OregonMantis (Mar 10, 2013)

I got 3 1" holes drilled and plugged withh sponge. A 6" ivy to hang the Oothecca and provide cover. Moss for humidity and a forest background. Its looking good now.


----------

